

Food inflation is far worse in grocery stores than restaurants - chailatte
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/16/food-inflation-grocery-restaurants/?iid=HP_LN

======
shalmanese
seems like the real takeaway from this is that groceries are more sensitive
than restaurants to raw food costs because they have less ancillary overhead
(rent, labor etc.)

------
nazgulnarsil
I've been deeply weirded out at how the costs of feeding myself from the
grocery store have approached the prices of cheap restaurant food (mexican and
chinese food places primarily). Not that it's actually cheaper, but the
marginal cost of buying, preparing, and cleaning up outweighs the price
savings in the case of complicated meals far far more than it used to.

~~~
r00fus
Just like with childcare options, as you increase the number of
[dependents,eaters] in-house options become more economical.

A family of 3 (w/ 1 kid) with two working couples finds daycare centers and
eating out much more economical than say a family of 5 (w/ 3 kids) in the same
boat... in fact, in the latter case, it makes sense to have one parent stay at
home just to feed/care for the kids (usu. the wife).

------
goodside
We haven't seen a phenomenon like this since, my God, 2007 through 2009. And
then earlier from 2003 through 2004. But, ignoring those anomalies, this
hasn't happened even once since, let's see, 2002. Truly amazing stuff here.

------
finisterre
One reason for this is that food prices are only one component of restaurant
prices. You're also paying for the wait staff, brand, surroundings and a lot
more.

